# Crossed the Bar



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Friday 6th Janaury 2006 Eddie Sands age 84 (Dormanstown/Redcar MNA Branch)"crossed the bar" In WWII Eddie survived the sinking of the SS Fellside, 3,509grt (Connell & Grace) sunk by U-43 on the 17th July 1940 with the loss of 12 of his shipmates. On the 12th February 1941 Eddie was one of only three survivors picked up from the SS Warlaby, 4,876grt, (Ropner Shipping Co.) which was attacked and sunk by the German heavy cruiser Admiral Hipper. He eventually went on to serve at sea for 35 years. Eddie was one of the main inspirations I had for the Ropner Navy Memorial which was unveiled in October 2005 in Stockton's Ropner Park. He will be sadly missed. Reunited with old shipmates. His funeral will take place on Wednesday 18th January at Recar St Peter's Church at 1.30pm followed by internment at Redcar Cemetery


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

From what you say Eddie had a long, eventful and charmed life. That and to be missed by those he left behind is memorial enough. Condolences to his friends and relations. 

May he rest in peace!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

May god rest him in peace in heaven, he has already experienced hell right here on earth.


----------



## edward (Dec 3, 2005)

that generation suffered but that is what made this country and the free world what it is to day (free and just) but we still have to keep our guard up god bless him and that generation who gave so much.regards .edward.


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

*salt of the earth*

Truly an old salt God be with him, I'm proud to have been in the same navy as him Tell


----------

